# The square



## deevo (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone using the square as a method for customers to pay ? I just signed up for one. I hate taking credit cards but this is a pretty simple method for customers to pay. They do take 2.75 % but that can be factored into the job if the customer asks to pay ahead of time using a credit card. Have a look www.square.com the guy who started twitter invented it. Since I do almost everything from my iPhone thought it would be a nice fit.:biggrin:


----------



## cfield (Apr 7, 2013)

I've used it a few times on my iphone. It is handy, but in my experience you have to have perfect cell service for it to work, which isn't always avaiable where I live. I put in my contract that all credit card sales are marked up 3%, which covers that fee. I think the square would be invaluable if you ever traveled any distance to do storm work, kinda why I got it.


----------



## deevo (Apr 7, 2013)

cfield said:


> I've used it a few times on my iphone. It is handy, but in my experience you have to have perfect cell service for it to work, which isn't always avaiable where I live. I put in my contract that all credit card sales are marked up 3%, which covers that fee. I think the square would be invaluable if you ever traveled any distance to do storm work, kinda why I got it.



Thanks I was kinda thinking that as well adding the 3%. I usually have 3-5 bars everywhere around my neck of the woods. I do insurance work but the jobs come direct to me I don't have to haggle with prices, is what it is. Cheque comes in 30 days. We had a big storm last August and I turned away a lot of non insurance work people just coming up and asking us. Our system works a bit different here then what I have read about insurance work in the states.


----------



## cfield (Apr 7, 2013)

deevo said:


> Thanks I was kinda thinking that as well adding the 3%. I usually have 3-5 bars everywhere around my neck of the woods. I do insurance work but the jobs come direct to me I don't have to haggle with prices, is what it is. Cheque comes in 30 days. We had a big storm last August and I turned away a lot of non insurance work people just coming up and asking us. Our system works a bit different here then what I have read about insurance work in the states.



Thats sweet you have a good working relationship with insurance companies. I've never dealt with them, everybodys always told me to bill the customer and let them deal with their insurance company, so thats what Ive done. Ive found that most people around here have a credit card for "emergency" use, so when that "emergency" is tree related, Ill be ready. I love to how if you lose the swiper thing you can just punch in the card number manually, Ive done a few that way over the phone, handy little device for sure.


----------



## deevo (Apr 7, 2013)

cfield said:


> Thats sweet you have a good working relationship with insurance companies. I've never dealt with them, everybodys always told me to bill the customer and let them deal with their insurance company, so thats what Ive done. Ive found that most people around here have a credit card for "emergency" use, so when that "emergency" is tree related, Ill be ready. I love to how if you lose the swiper thing you can just punch in the card number manually, Ive done a few that way over the phone, handy little device for sure.



Cool hoping it will be arriving this week. Another way of recieving a payment is always a good thing!


----------



## stltreedr (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been using it for a little over a year now. Works great...Keep in mind that the 2.75% is when you swipe the card, if you enter it manually its over 3%. It's very convenient and easy to use once you figure it out, but make sure you figure it out before you are standing there with a customer or it will take you 15+ minutes.


To me, accepting credit cards is part of the cost of doing business anymore- I don't change my bids at all. 3% is 30 bucks on 1000- almost the same as the gas money it takes to get the check to the bank. Besides, the money is guaranteed and immediate...


----------



## Panama (Apr 10, 2013)

I will be switching to them shortly, as I am finishing a horrible experience with FIRST DATA offered through Sam's Club. Hidden fees out the wazoo, machine lease written a year longer than the processing agreement, with no way out but paying in full. I will be pissed at Sam's forever for offering/recommending these rip-off's.


----------



## lacky (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the square. Only thing that drives me nuts is I have to take the iphone/ipad out of the case to get the reader in. I was looking for an extension or adapter so I can leave the case on, but have yet to find one. 

Chris


----------



## deevo (Apr 11, 2013)

lacky said:


> I love the square. Only thing that drives me nuts is I have to take the iphone/ipad out of the case to get the reader in. I was looking for an extension or adapter so I can leave the case on, but have yet to find one.
> 
> Chris



I just got the new lifeproof case for my iphone, so when it arrives this week I will see if there is any probems with it.


----------

